# Exhibition - A Portrait of Diabetes THIS SATURDAY (12TH JUNE) MAYFAIR, LONDON



## Shelb1uk (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey y'allll!!

Might go see this, this Saturday in London (lunchtime ish) that's if anyone else wants to come with tho???? 

Could go see it and then get some lunch somewhere  Looks really good, would be great to get a few D ppl together to go!!!  I knew about this when they wanted ppl to pose, and I was gonna but too busy in the end!!!

Prob meet at the gallery at 12pm....let me know if you fancy coming with me ppl!!! I have evening plans so will personally be going mid-ish afternoon but that's not to say everyone else can't make a day of it  x

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Events_i...ibition---A-Portrait-of-Diabetes/?navid=10807


----------



## am64 (Jun 7, 2010)

saw this on FB looks well good ! i unfortunately will be being the dutyful Daughter -in -law helping out poor ole nannny with grandad after his fall and op x let us know what you think tho x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 7, 2010)

am64 said:


> saw this on FB looks well good ! i unfortunately will be being the dutyful Daughter -in -law helping out poor ole nannny with grandad after his fall and op x let us know what you think tho x



aww bless you AM...hugggssss....xxx


----------



## am64 (Jun 7, 2010)

hahhaa its all part of the job description


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe bless you!!!

Anyone else up for coming??? x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 11, 2010)

Just in case anyone else wants to come, we are meeting at Bond Street tube station at 12pm and then going to the exhibition and then on for lunch yum yum!!! xxx


----------



## glodee (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Shelley,
Would love to come but unfortunately, I have something on then.
Have a great time, and let us know how it goes. 
Gloria


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey peeps....had a gd time at the exhibition!!!

Got there and it was closed tho hehehe...had to talk our way in!!!

My piccies r @ the linkbelow..but rubbish as they are if ur gonna visit the exhibition don't look cos it will spoilt it!!! 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=435812&id=645415653&l=8fed839e5c


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice one Shelley! Peggy Ryle was our very first Heroine of the Month!


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 12, 2010)

Great pictures Shelley with the explanations after them...looks like you had a fun day 

Bernie x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks good, okay so I've missed the 12th June but the article says it's on until June 20th!?? Anyone else going this weekend, or have I miss read it all??


----------

